# case 4230 wont start



## paddyo (Dec 19, 2009)

my case 4230 4 wd tractor wont start.
its not the battery because i have fitted a newbattery
i've taken off the starter and had it tested twice.
the battery leads seem to be ok.
i suspect it may be the voltage regulater(is it part of the alternator?) but not sure.
even with a fully charged battery it tries to turn over a few times but not enough poke to start
this last few months its been playing up.
sometimes in the morning it wont start then if i go back after a couple of hours it might start.
this last fortnight it has refused to start altogether.
help


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum paddyo! With the new battery, does the engine turn over at normal speed or is it really slow and labored?


----------



## paddyo (Dec 19, 2009)

Turns slowly


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Paddyo, First Try cleaning the ground connection at the other end of the battery cable. Also, try cleaning the starter to engine block since the starter grounds to the engine block. You should see 0 ohms with a multimeter between the starter case and the negative battery cable. If it is more you have a loose or dirty ground. In other words the current can't get back to the battery.
Hope this helps, Jeff


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Paddyo
PS the voltage regulator should not have anything to do with the starting circut, unless there is a severe short that is draining the battery, in which case you would have something buring up. If you have ~13.5 -15 Volts when the engine is running your regulator is fine. If it is somewhere around 16 volts or above it is overcharging and your regulator is toast.


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

Does the new battery have the same cranking amps as the old one?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried jumping a known good battery to the tractor battery and attempting a jump start? If so, is there any difference or improvement in cranking speed of the engine?


----------

